# Quote this post in a PM....



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Just noticed that this button was added. Not sure how long it has been there... I've been kinda busy lately, and could have just missed it being there. Anyway, I for one am glad it's back. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Chris just added it back the other day. I too am glad to see it again.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry about taking so long with that. I had to redo the coding for the hack to make sure it worked correctly.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I noticed it yesterday, too - thanks for getting it back!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, and with a snappy new graphic that matches our style.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, and with a snappy new graphic that matches our style.


Your handiwork, I assume?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Of course.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Sorry about taking so long with that. I had to redo the coding for the hack to make sure it worked correctly.


 It looks like it might still need a tweak.
I've used "the button" twice now and it doesn't have the user addressed [blank], where if I use [the old] dropdown menu, it does.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

veryoldschool said:


> It looks like it might still need a tweak.
> I've used "the button" twice now and it doesn't have the user addressed [blank], where if I use [the old] dropdown menu, it does.


That is actually the way its supposed to function. The dropdown is when you want the name, the icon is when you don't want the name. A few people complained that they would rather not have the name auto inserted.


----------

